# guides for 1509



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i got a full length 1509 blank at 13'3" should i keep it full length or should i cut it, if i do cut it where at do i do this and and how much do i cut off i want to make this the perfect 8&bait rod with my 525 also what guides should i use and what size and placements on the blank i want my reel seat 29" if that helps


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Cut from the butt, I'd suggest 9-11 inches, this will make the overall length 12'4" to 12'6". 

Guides - the fuji alconites are the best bang for the buck, BMNAG's with a BMNAT tip top. Sizes would be 30, 25, 20, 16, 16, 16, & a 16 tip top. You have to size the tip of your rod, they are measured in 1/16th's of an inch. A standard drill bit guage works to size it.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I think most builder cuts about 6" from the butt section, and not doing anything to the tip. I have Al's old 1509 and there are 7 guides including the tip. I believed it was cut 6" from the butt.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

why do you want to cut it ??


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

from my understandind a 1509 is good for throwing 12oz and bait. So I don't think cutting it would be neccessary to make it good for 8nbait JMO. I recently got to throw a custom 13' 1509. I barely chunked 8oz and probably got about 250 yards out of it. I was so impressed I plan on getting one for myself before next spring.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fishrulemylife said:


> from my understandind a 1509 is good for throwing 12oz and bait. So I don't think cutting it would be neccessary to make it good for 8nbait JMO. I recently got to throw a custom 13' 1509. I barely chunked 8oz and probably got about 250 yards out of it. I was so impressed I plan on getting one for myself before next spring.


Most people cut it because most people can't really throw a 13 rod plus 8nbait and especially the tip heavy like the 1509. I know I couldn't when I had one fully built. As for you throwing 250 yards on 8oz, that I gotta see.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Most people cut it because most people can't really throw a 13 rod plus 8nbait and especially the tip heavy like the 1509. I know I couldn't when I had one fully built. As for you throwing 250 yards on 8oz, that I gotta see.


I'd like to see that too. That's 750 feet.
I guess Tommy better start worrying.

As far as cutting a 1509, the "tip heaviness" would depend on which 1509 you have. The older blanks were not tip heavy at all....sorta like a 13' fusion, which is a dream to cast. Some think anything other than a 1502 Lami is tip heavy. To me they feel like a wet noodle. One of the best casters I've ever seen, Jimmy Hillsman who can HONESTLY hit 150 yards with 8 & bait throws a full length 1509. His blanks are hand picked to be pretty light.
Tip heaviness is in the eye of the beholder. Tape the guides on that sucker at 13'-2", clamp the reel on it, and try it! If it's too much stick start trimming it back from the butt.

Listen to Clyde as far as the sizes of the guides and also about the Alconites....best guide for the money available IMHO. When you lay it up, try to get the 30 (first guide from the reel) about 40" to 42" from the center of the spool). If you want the exact spacing for the rest, I'll be glad to let you know, or I'm sure Clyde would tell you.


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

fishrulemylife said:


> from my understandind a 1509 is good for throwing 12oz and bait. So I don't think cutting it would be neccessary to make it good for 8nbait JMO. I recently got to throw a custom 13' 1509. I barely chunked 8oz and probably got about 250 yards out of it. I was so impressed I plan on getting one for myself before next spring.


oooooopppps I meant 250 feet.


----------

